# April 2008 Memebr monthly Giveaway - Ansmith



## Jim (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats Ansmith you won a package of Yamamoto Swimming Senkos and a Bonus BtLures fishing lure.


Color:







Congrats man! 

Pm me your address and I will get out your package ASAP!


----------

